# History... Why we love VW's



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

Bring that there is always controversy about RICE>. and the FAD.. of whomever... I wanted to post a little flavor.. and kick some knowledge about "The Peoples Car"
Just a few links of Knowledge...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V...ar.22
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...ct=43 http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/company/history 
Now ... what the VW SCENE MEANS TO ME>>>>
As I sit now looking onto my MK5 Rabbit sitting in its driveway space... I remember back as a kid when my father had a 1978 Rabbit Diesel. My father taught me well in how to care and love ones VW. More than a car but a machine built to be driven. Most German cars are.. However, being where we are in this forum we will keep it focused on VW. 
People as why do you love your car so much.? 
Have you driven anything other than VW.? 
Why do you have a tattoo of a VW symbol?
Is a VW that good of a car.?.... Honestly....
How many VW's have you owned...???
Well reality hits and we all have been there.. we could all go on and on .. about how many questions we get about the name Volkswagen.. Here is a little bit of WHY .. VW is such a part of my life. 
I can remember starting to drive and practice for my drivers license, putting around with my permit (and my Dad)... just getting the feel of my first VW. It was a 1985 Golf. Man that car meant everything to me. It was my Dads and he gave it to me later on for graduating high-school.. The shift gaits where all melted out and it was hard to find first.. Almost a tranny later... I was driving like I knew I was meant to be behind the wheel of this car... It felt so Natural.. 
Well Years went by and miles racked up.. and before I knew it my 85 had 178k on her and it was time to move upward. I sold her [now regretting that] to a friend of mine for $900 in 1999 and bought my 1990 16v GTI... Man that was my dream car... Tornado Red with Big Bumpers.. Recaros... Man it felt like a true machine. There was no going slow in that car.. But that soon ended after a head on collision. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Had that car for a total of 3 months.. 
Then it was an eye opener.. shopping for my next dub, I hopped into the seat of a 95 Jetta GLX .. Man... I knew I was buying this car the minute I sat in the seat.. [still missing this car today] This is where the scene turned huge for me.. the true calling of what ENTHUSIAST meant..
Years went by and Rims changed and Paint was added .. Lowered a bit.. then a bit more.. and the car was lookin great... Car shows and trophies and loud bass in the trunk.. girls.. etc... girls.. etc... girls... .. .. oh.. my bad.. So you get the hint.. You buy one .. you buy more .. and more.. and well its an ongoing thing.. . But for me it stems back to my old man.. showing me that there is nothing like driving a VW.. even if you car is DOG>>SHAT slow like a diesel.. its still a VW>. So my love for the name Volkswagen will always carry on for me.. and now.. I will attempt to list some other cars that were such fun machines to drive.. that I owned..
1992 Cabby Inka Blue.. White Leather...
1995 Passat GLX..
1998 Passat 1eight T Wagon
1990 8v GTI.. One of my Favs
1984 Rabbit Convertible
1998 2l GTI [not my favorite]
My list goes on and On.. Throughout my 27 years on this planet I have owned about 20 dubs.. a couple parts cars.. literally a couple.. but mostly drivers.. and I must say.. I will always have one constant in my life .. 
VOLKSWAGEN..."THE PEOPLES CAR" MAD LOVE...








LATER


----------



## bacon411 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

sounds like this came from the heart


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (bacon411)*

I'm pretty sure everyone knows how i feel about the situation


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*=)*

Yeah man, that was pretty deep. I'm only on my first VW but i've waited a long time and kept saving up for my MKII...even though I could have gotten something else...even though it's been giving me problems, I love my VW


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

Dave... I love you! Do you realize that like some eight or nine years or so of friendship would have never happend if we never had this sick obsession with Shaatty old Volkswagens? 
I think that the Volkswagen scene has defenitly taken a turn toward the trendy side since back in the day when we were some of the very few around here that even knew what Mk2 stood for, or why anyone would even drive one for that matter. 
It's good to know that I still have a few good friends left (like yourself) that I know have the same unconditional love for everything about these things that some people just see as cars. 
It's always been to me, much more than a car, from that first p.o.s. Mk1 scirocco I bought when I turned 16 I was hooked. From then until now, it's been a lifestyle. From the shows and gtgs, all the people I've met and the places I've gone, all the time I've spent on vortex and ebay, all the fumes I've inhaled, all the police that have come to despise me, all the money I've dumped into them, to all the money I now make off of them..... It has and always will be, a way of life.


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

My love for this brand started when I was a small kid (like 4 or 5) there was a small garage up the road from my house. In front was a bright red Beetle. It just sat there for years and years, it never moved. I would always stare at it and ask my parents to stop. As I got older I continued to stare, but it grew into more then just a little red bug at the shop. No it was ever bug, bus, rabbbit, golf jetta it didn't matter. I would beg my parents to go look at them.
My grandfather had a 70 westy that we would always go camping in and I just remember sitting in the roof and loving just being in the bus. 
I had a bad obsession as a kid, I didn't even realize it. Most guys my age had the famous Countach poster on the wall. But not me, I had a sweet picture of my Grandpas faded green and orange bus, and a red VW bug.
When I was 11 I bought a 75 super for $50 with my paper route money. I haven't looked back since. Its been 15 years since I bought my first VW. Its a brand and a mindset that truly trandsends the badge on the back. Or the engine the moves them.
The people, the cars, the beginings from which the obsession began is what the brand represents to me, and despite the problems (I own a corrado) and the grief some have given me, there is no other car in the world that can inspire so many emotions from so many people around the world.
I love these cars because of the things and people I did and was with in them. That is something no one can replace, and no car other car company can duplicate. If you think otherwise goto a show for muscle cars or exotics or whatever then goto a VW show. Its amazing hearing the stories, the passion and the love people have for these amazing little cars.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

This touches the heart.
Much like DTMTrini I am on my VW but have been into the scene for a few years now, still a rookie.
My car has had a list of problems, even over the first month. But nothing about that car could make me want to get a different one. When it was time to buy her I didn't even think twice about looking at something thats not a VW.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (VWskate)*

ive liked dubs since i saw my neighbos g60 years ago, and when my dad bought our pos 90 jetta gl, with manual sunroof and everything. 2005, im 18 and i get a mk3 2.0 while at college, and for 2 weeks it was just a car... now, after a few transmissions and clutchs, a new engine, countless hours working on it, endless electrical problems, a few mods, only 31k miles in 2 years and family and friends alike telling me to sell it or set it on fire, i love my pos jetta like a family member..... its more than just a car.


----------



## Atl Phil (May 8, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

Sheesh, I like VW's and all, but this feels like I stumbled in to a fantasy or sci fi convention for VW's... anyone wearing costumes, too?


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (Atl Phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atl Phil* »_Sheesh, I like VW's and all, but this feels like I stumbled in to a fantasy or sci fi convention for VW's... anyone wearing costumes, too?










This is what seperates REAL enthusiats like us from the rest of the bandwagon. People like you that ruin Vortex, becuase you can't have a single thread without someones A hole comments like yours. If you have nothing better to do than make negative comments about peoples unconditional love for Vw's on a Vw forum website, Then I believe the Honda-tech forums are hiring. You'd fit right in there.
Cheers







,
Jarrett


----------



## DuWerk..AllDay (Aug 22, 2007)

*What does the MK5 Mean to you...*

Bring that there is always controversy about RICE>. and the FAD.. of whomever... I wanted to post a little flavor.. and kick some knowledge about "The Peoples Car"
Just a few links of Knowledge...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V...ar.22
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...ct=43
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/company/history
Now ... what the VW SCENE MEANS TO ME>>>>
As I sit now looking onto my MK5 Rabbit sitting in its driveway space... I remember back as a kid when my father had a 1978 Rabbit Diesel. My father taught me well in how to care and love ones VW. More than a car but a machine built to be driven. Most German cars are.. However, being where we are in this forum we will keep it focused on VW.
People as why do you love your car so much.?
Have you driven anything other than VW.?
Why do you have a tattoo of a VW symbol?
Is a VW that good of a car.?.... Honestly....
How many VW's have you owned...???
Well reality hits and we all have been there.. we could all go on and on .. about how many questions we get about the name Volkswagen.. Here is a little bit of WHY .. VW is such a part of my life.
I can remember starting to drive and practice for my drivers license, putting around with my permit (and my Dad)... just getting the feel of my first VW. It was a 1985 Golf. Man that car meant everything to me. It was my Dads and he gave it to me later on for graduating high-school.. The shift gaits where all melted out and it was hard to find first.. Almost a tranny later... I was driving like I knew I was meant to be behind the wheel of this car... It felt so Natural..
Well Years went by and miles racked up.. and before I knew it my 85 had 178k on her and it was time to move upward. I sold her [now regretting that] to a friend of mine for $900 in 1999 and bought my 1990 16v GTI... Man that was my dream car... Tornado Red with Big Bumpers.. Recaros... Man it felt like a true machine. There was no going slow in that car.. But that soon ended after a head on collision. Had that car for a total of 3 months..
Then it was an eye opener.. shopping for my next dub, I hopped into the seat of a 95 Jetta GLX .. Man... I knew I was buying this car the minute I sat in the seat.. [still missing this car today] This is where the scene turned huge for me.. the true calling of what ENTHUSIAST meant..
Years went by and Rims changed and Paint was added .. Lowered a bit.. then a bit more.. and the car was lookin great... Car shows and trophies and loud bass in the trunk.. girls.. etc... girls.. etc... girls... .. .. oh.. my bad.. So you get the hint.. You buy one .. you buy more .. and more.. and well its an ongoing thing.. . But for me it stems back to my old man.. showing me that there is nothing like driving a VW.. even if you car is DOG>>SHAT slow like a diesel.. its still a VW>. So my love for the name Volkswagen will always carry on for me.. and now.. I will attempt to list some other cars that were such fun machines to drive.. that I owned..
1992 Cabby Inka Blue.. White Leather...
1995 Passat GLX..
1998 Passat 1eight T Wagon
1990 8v GTI.. One of my Favs
1984 Rabbit Convertible
1998 2l GTI [not my favorite]
My list goes on and On.. Throughout my 27 years on this planet I have owned about 20 dubs.. a couple parts cars.. literally a couple.. but mostly drivers.. and I must say.. I will always have one constant in my life ..
VOLKSWAGEN..."THE PEOPLES CAR" MAD LOVE...
LATER


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (DuWerk..AllDay)*

Its my daily.


----------



## DuWerk..AllDay (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (SummerSnow)*

Jarrett is my Hero.. Guess who??


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

i didnt read what you put in.
but what it means to me?
its a car to me.


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

this thread needs a pic. here is a rabbit. sleeping.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (DuWerk..AllDay)*

4 wheels and a seat and i spend a lot of $$$$$$$$$$ on


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_this thread needs a pic. here is a rabbit. sleeping.


i believe it is getting ready to pounce on the camry and civic


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

it means mark five to me....


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (ZippinVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZippinVeeDub* »_it means mark five to me....


----------



## Coitus A Unda (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (vw n00b)*

since this is the first car i have ever owned that was made before 1991... It means CAR PAYMENT


----------



## sketch o5 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_this thread needs a pic. here is a rabbit. sleeping.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
to me, its a dd to have fun with, but keep dd, haha. one reason why i dont go lower then i already am.


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (sketch o5)*

my mkv means to me that I couldn't afford a BMW or a Porsche


----------



## unitedgti (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*

well her name is Linda, shes built for two..


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (unitedgti)*

MKV for me is all about the roller coaster ride. 
Cool the GTi looks pretty good...oh that's what the new Jetta looks like
Cool 4 door R32....oh were not getting it
Cool R-Gti....oh it's just a concept
Cool 30 Edition....hmm wonder if we will get it
and so on and so forth.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (brennok)*

it means my daily in a few months


----------



## wtfmate3487 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (Coitus A Unda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coitus A Unda* »_since this is the first car i have ever owned that was made before 1991... It means CAR PAYMENT
 
before 91? wrong forum dude.


----------



## BORIQUENMKV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (DuWerk..AllDay)*

Touching story. You are not the first I've heard where VW has effected their life the way it has you. Growing up in Mass., VW was viewed as the option white kids took because they couldn't afford a Honda. This miss conception still goes on back home. I too was part of the Honda crowd. It took being stationed in Germany to open my eyes to their wondrous technology. I now own a MKV GTI and love every moment I spend in it's presense whether it be washing, maintaining or driving it







. 
Hitler was the devil incarnate, but even the devil can have a few good ideas.....
The Autobahn and the Peoples car


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (BORIQUENMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORIQUENMKV* »_ as the option white kids took because they couldn't afford a Honda. 

WTF? That's so upside down... Who the hell buys a VW because they could not afford a Honda?


----------



## The Factor (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (jettadrvr94)*

it means a smile on my face everytime I take her for a drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (The Factor)*

Means I should have kept the Mommywagen.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (Davespeed)*

Have to throw this out there first Awesome topic!!
But to me my GTI, is my escape from the real world, Right now my car is in the body shop and im driving a under powered 2002 ford focus, as a loaner. My morning drive to and from work usually takes about 20 mins when im in the ford.
but when i get in my GTI my morning drive is about 45 mins, this the time were i take the back roads, roll the windows down, listen to the roar of the motor and relax, this is my time to myself, a chance were i get to be who i want to be and no one can say anything about it. Now that i dont have my car im starting to notice i miss it more and more. 
Because honestly to me just getting out on the road and driving the GTI is my one time to relax, and get away from the world, a chance for me to escape.
just wish i could do it all day long lol


----------



## Rev0MaN (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (Davespeed)*

it means i now have a car payment


----------



## beanie338 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (DuWerk..AllDay)*

A toy to me.


----------



## BORIQUENMKV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (jettadrvr94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadrvr94* »_
WTF? That's so upside down... Who the hell buys a VW because they could not afford a Honda?









Let me elaborate a bit more. I'm from Lawrence, MA were 65% of the population is Carribbean/Hispanic and 20% are of Asian decent. Everyone has a Honda (or so it seems). The Caucasian population makes up about 10-12%. VW just aren't seen that much and when they are, it is usually a Caucasian driving it. 
THIS IS NOT MEANT TO OFFEND ANYONE!!! It is merely an observation/stereotype from my







ignorant







years. 
Like I stated above, I have come into the light. I LOVE MY VW and the family that came with it








(Please don't make me elaborate on ^this^ anymore)










_Modified by BORIQUENMKV at 4:53 PM 8-22-2007_


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItalianGLI* »_my mkv means to me that I couldn't afford a BMW or a Porsche









Simplicity is key. The reason I came to like VW so much was no bells and whistles, more so in the past than now. Although I have never met a Porsche I didn't like (other than a boxster) I still would rather be drving a Vw setup the way I like it, rather than a Porsche. 
The majority of this decision probably has to do with the fact that pretty much any Porsche I ever get to drive will probably be wrapped around a tree in under five minutes.


_Modified by SummerSnow at 11:05 AM 8-29-2007_


----------



## spooled_vr6_a2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I like the friendly community that comes with it. I like knowing that I built something fun for me to enjoy, that everyone else in the community can enjoy. You don't see that in any other car community: Honda, Ford, Chevy etc. Most of them are too busy fighting and bickering about who's the fastest. I've made many friends through VW and wouldn't trade my lil Rabbit for the world.
I first fell in love with the machines in 1999, when I spotted a G60 Corrado, Flash Red in color, kinda slammed w/ color matched BBS's. I haven't gotten my dream dub yet, but I'm definitely enjoying the ones I've got.
Edit: Page 2 OWNED










_Modified by spooled_vr6_a2 at 12:24 PM 8-24-2007_


----------



## The Factor (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (bacon411)*

Wow Well said and that hit wright to the heart and Now I must say im even prouder to own a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrayonBox (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (The Factor)*

nice write up.
For me it also started with my dad. He had a 81 Scirocco S and a Vanagon when i was a kid. The thing i love about VW's as oppossed to names like BMW or Mercedes or Porshce is that there is NO EGO attached. It really is a peoples car. Once you've exerienced a few vw, there's just something about them that you gotta love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epon (May 24, 2003)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (CrayonBox)*

I blame my Dad and his '71 super beetle.
And lol @ buying a VW 'cause you can't afford a Honda.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (epon)*

Great content people.. keep it going..


----------



## loweredTREKK (Aug 9, 1999)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

I love reading these threads... it reminds me how lucky we all are to have 1.. wonderful fun cars likes these and 2.. a commmuinty like vwvortex where we can all come to talk about things... 
anyways here goes mine... 
I remember when i was 8.. i had a paper route and i used to deliver papers to the local VW/Audi/Porsche Dealer (Pfaff motors) i used to go in there and sit in all the porsches talk to the sales people and get brouchures (damm i wish i kept those) anyways.. so goes on life.. my dad bought me my first car.. 1980 firebird.. this got me into GM's... lol... finally the 3rd GM product died.. and my brother took me to see this 1984 Jetta GLI 2-door coupe... first thought "Gawd this thing is ugly".. then i sat in it... from the second i sat in the car i was in love.. those sport seats the way it felt holding on to that steering wheel then the drive.. omg.. after that i was hooked... 
that led on to a 1996 Jetta Trek.. then a Job At VW/Audi/porsche.. (where i have been for 6 years) then a 1990 Jetta.. 1997 Jetta GLS then on to my 2000 GLX VR6...
I gotta tell you i still sit there after a car wash and stare at my car... i love VW .. thanks for the many years of happiness. 
Cheers


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

du werk


----------



## schnauzered1.8t (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

I think I caught the vw bug at an early age, in a bug of course. when I met my wife, she had and still has an 88 cabrio. that car has been everywhere and still runs today. There was nothing like the feel of taking a curve fast and knowing at least one of the rear wheels was up in the air. lol. the odometer stopped working oh, 10 yrs ago. no clue on the mileage, but I am sure it is astronomical. I actually look forward to washing, cleaning, maint. on my 01 jetta. She has a few scratches, dings, small imperf., but don't they all in some way or another. I look forward to driving her on an almost daily basis. Yes, it is a family affair cause in reality the vw's that my wife and I own are part of the family. thanks for the creation of the post. keep it going.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (schnauzered1.8t)*

"When you buy a VW your doing more then buying a car. Your entering a family." Thats exactly how I feel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love you guys!


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_"When you buy a VW your doing more then buying a car. Your entering a family." Thats exactly how I feel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love you guys!









I love you too dude..


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (DuWerk..AllDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuWerk..AllDay* »_Jarrett is my Hero.. Guess who??


i love both of you!


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (spooled_vr6_a2)*

upward.. with positive thinkin


----------



## Atl Phil (May 8, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (SummerSnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SummerSnow* »_

This is what seperates REAL enthusiats like us from the rest of the bandwagon. People like you that ruin Vortex, becuase you can't have a single thread without someones A hole comments like yours. If you have nothing better to do than make negative comments about peoples unconditional love for Vw's on a Vw forum website, Then I believe the Honda-tech forums are hiring. You'd fit right in there.
Cheers







,
Jarrett

"...people's unconditional love for vw's..."
And you see nothing wrong with that sentence?
k
And you call me a bandwagon rider because I DON'T join in on the wankfest of VW love??? 
k


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
... this the time were i take the back roads, roll the windows down, listen to the roar of the motor and relax, this is my time to myself, a chance were i get to be who i want to be and no one can say anything about it. 
Because honestly to me just getting out on the road and driving the GTI is my one time to relax, and get away from the world, a chance for me to escape.
just wish i could do it all day long lol









That's exactly how I feel about my MkIII. Even though it's slow, even though it's only 90hp, even though it's relatively old, I wouldn't trade it for anything. When I sit in it and cruise down the roads, nothing can touch me, it's just so perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As for why I love VWs...
I started a similar thread some time ago. 
To recap, I seem to have VW in my blood. My father drove and modded Golfs in his youth and I vividly remember the Mk2 my parents drove when I was around 7. I simply feel at home in a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (Atl Phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atl Phil* »_
"...people's unconditional love for vw's..."
And you see nothing wrong with that sentence?
k
And you call me a bandwagon rider because I DON'T join in on the wankfest of VW love??? 
k


We're you tying to make a valid point here? 
It's not even worth my time bringing up ten more reasons of why you shouldn't even bother clicking on this thread again. Instead, I'm going to go use Vortex to share valuble information, buy the parts I need, work on my car, and get ready to cruise down to Ocean City with a bunch of people who share the same love for VW that I do and have awicked good time!!


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (SummerSnow)*

Yesssiiirr...


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

I started with my first bug as a young family man-- wanted a driver that was a little different, fun, yet cheap to purchase and maintain, something I could fix. My '69 bug was the first VW product-- It needed lots of care but met all of my criteria. It was the first of many types of aircooled and watercooled VW products. They're still, considered by most mainstream people, different, they deliver more than expected and fun to drive. The newest iterations are more polished than most folks appreciate (eg very nice interiors, quiet, smooth yet handle nicely) but not quite as "quaint" as the old aircooled in their engineering/solutions for common functions. (Remember window washers powered by air in the spare tire?)


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (jayhawk)*

All of these comments are great. It's hard to explain to non-dubbers sometimes... Starting with a Beetle, then a Bus, now a Fox (okay, with detours into Hondas along the way,) VW cars keep pulling me back in.

_Quote, originally posted by *jayhawk* »_(Remember window washers powered by air in the spare tire?)

I remember that, and a stray screwdriver putting a hole in the line... and many other interesting and frustrating mechanical moments.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

keep it going..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdub801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Excellent. My first car was a subaru wrx STi. I loved that car and it was my baby. (totaled it). I didn't have enough money for one of those again, so i went out and bought my 03' passat. It's not nearly as fast or shnazzy but I'm in love with it. VW has a lifetime customer right here.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub801)*

werd.. du werk


----------



## grafixguy (Apr 3, 2007)

MkV to me, means something to look foward to for when i get back from Iraq. I'm here for the elongated 15 month deployment. Gives me something to think about and to look foward to. Keeps me happier during the darker times around this suckhole. Dont get me wrong, my Oval, i love, but its alot of work and isnt the quickest, the '97 well, if she burst to flames it wouldnt surprise me, and the GLI is my wifes, and its an automatic, I want a new GTI manual, pkg2 UG. or an i'll sacrifice the manual for the R32 if theres any left next July. I love VW, as stated by some of you other guys, it a way of life, and I LOVE IT. and you VW bandwagen guys, Welcome to VW, but when us die hard enthusiest are talking, keep your mouth shut, and pay attention, you might learn something







. 
Have fun,


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (spooled_vr6_a2)*

keep it alive


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

Why ask why? Why do I love yer ma?


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_Why ask why? Why do I love yer ma?

theres that negative vortex curse... way to be disrespectful...
keep the post clean.. this is actually a PRO VW post..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (Atl Phil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atl Phil* »_
"...people's unconditional love for vw's..."
And you see nothing wrong with that sentence?
k
And you call me a bandwagon rider because I DON'T join in on the wankfest of VW love??? 
k


You are so one of the people that should drive something different.. you dont understand the word enthusiast..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

keep it positive guys... Lets see how long this thread stays alive.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

What does VW mean to me?
Let's start off with *my background* before my car's...I'm a 19-year-old Filipino kid living it up in Rancho Cucamonga.
*Now Rancho's got a grip of spoiled kids*...personally, a friend of mine got a brand-new Lexus IS350 from her parents for absolutely no reason. They asked her if she wanted a new car and the next day she rolls up in the IS.
Another friend of mine got his car painted, threw some rims on it, lowered, tinted, smoked tails and headlights...yep, you guessed it. All parent-financed.
One of my good friends got a Honda Fit and proceeded to crash it...twice...within the first 3 weeks of owning it. And repaired twice, by his parents. (this kid at least gets straight A's in AP classes so he's doing some form of work to get a reward, but still...)
*I like to think of myself as not like them.* My parents spoiled me when I was little, sure, but now I'm doing my part to give back. I've got a job now, and I pay for everything I want, and everything else that I can. Car insurance, got my own phone bill, stuff like that. Sure, she's there when I need some help with money, but I've learned to really appreciate what's given to you. 
Anyway, onto cars. My first car was given to me, a 1994 Dodge Caravan. Talk about humble beginnings. A friend of mine was talking with her parents and she asked them what her budget for her first car was, and they nonchalantly just say "$25,000..."
But it's okay. It's not a new Civic Si, it's not a new IS350...but it's got MY NAME on the title. That's what matters. None of my friends have their name on the pinkslip. A few of them at least respect this and realize their car really isn't THEIRS, but still. I babied that thing, took great care of it. But it was nearing the end of its life (an American car with 100K+? psh) so I needed to find a new car.
My friend, who drove a black mk3 Golf, was looking at a new mkV Rabbit...and subsequently, a new home for his Golf. *Supply met demand, $2000 swapped hands for a pink slip...and a two-door black mark three Golf Sport. *
Sure, you could say I fell in love. My mom was more excited than me at first, because apparently she was a dubber back in the day. mk1 Rabbit, and two mk2 jettas. I remember the Jetta from when I was a little kid, but I don't remember much of it. (I do remember my dad totalling it into a light pole, however...RIP jetta. Dad was fine.)
She wanted to drive it more than I did, she kept telling me about how I wouldn't want to own anything else but a VW from this point onward, about how she'd just take the jetta and drive some mountain roads. So where was I?
Still struggling to learn stick. But as I got better and better at it, I could focus less on not stalling at lights, and more on how the car itself drove. Sure, it's a 2.0, it's got ~85whp, but you just feel so connected, so in-tune with the machine. My friend took good care of it too, before he sold it to me. Magnaflow exhaust, H&R's on KYB Gas Struts and 17's. 
Just driving with the windows down and the sunroof slid open (too bad the actual glass doesn't move...heh, it's on my to-do list), listening to the reassuring rumble of the exhaust and actually feeling the road through my body and my fingertips...my mom's prophetic words actually made sense. I don't know how, I can't explain it, but they ring true.
*From that day on, I've been going out and buying the groceries for the house. Why? I get to drive the Golf more.* Every turn of the key, every flick of the headlight switch, every heel-toe downshift, every street I drive on with the windows down and radio turned off just puts a smile on my face. 
When I see a fellow dubber on the road and we exchange flipped-V's or waves, it's because *both of us know.* We know what it's like to drive a Volkswagen, what it's like to get the same enjoyment out of grocery runs as autocross. (except...how bout those speed bumps?) Our stories could be completely different, yet we share one thing in common...and sometimes, that's all it takes to have an understanding. All of this in 5 seconds.
Every time I bring the car to life and hear the 2.0 flare up, my worries go away, a smile lights up my face, and I know that *every penny I've put into this car was completely worth it.*
To me, VW means: friendliness, sense of community, appreciating what you own completely and truly, and of course...driving enjoyment.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pmacutay at 8:48 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

still going.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*


----------



## scotteh (Sep 10, 2007)

i didnt take a second look at vw's till i saw the mkv gti.
and thats that. only vw and probabally not gonna be the last


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (scotteh)*

why i love vw's? cause it's more fun than the civic or accord i had before. my friend got an 88 gli for his first car. i eventually bought it off of him, stumbled upon this site and a few local ones, and found the community is really cool. had to sell the gli because of a mail seal leak i didn't have time/money to fix, bought an 89 golf cl. it's a blast. and why i love the community:
this summer my alternator belt was slipping, and i was taking it to the garage to get it fixed. (i didn't have tools or a garage to work on it myself). the car kept dying because the alternator wasn't charging the battery and the battery was dead. everytime it died, someone would pull over and help me get it started to get it to go a few more miles. and everytime the person would say something to the extent of, "oh man, i haven't seen these for years, i used to have one and it would always crap out on me, but once it was running...oh man i miss it. anywho, what's wrong?" and they always helped out. i can't imagine something like that happening when i had my accord or civic. so if anyone helped a mkII golf get started in the outer banks this summer














to you.
and since some posts were about this: mkv means to me, the fattening of america
*don's flame suit*








*i'd still buy one though*


----------



## airborne187 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (twerked)*

deep, and drty


----------



## leathermonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (airborne187)*

My love for dubs came at an early age. I remember my aunts light blue beetle with primer paint on the fender, and thought it was the coolest. I loved the steering wheel cover she had on it. My Dad had a dark blue beetle, early 70's. He got frostbite on his toes one morning in a Boston snowstorm because it was a bug, and the heat wasnt working well, so he sold it... I was crushed. My mom made me a bug birthday cake one time, red lifesavers for the tails, yellow for the headlights....
A friend of my dad's GAVE me a beetle when I was 16. It needed repairs, and my dad and I decided to turn it into a dune buggy. We never got around to it because it was parked on the street and it got hit by a drunk driver. 
I guess there is just something about a VW that sticks with you. It was my favorite car as a kid, and its my favorite car now. People complain about VW reliability, but I like to take things apart, and play with them, and fix things.. so its the perfect set of wheels for me!


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (leathermonkey)*

Werd... great content people


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

I've owned an @$$load of cars (see http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2237604 ) and even though I take random breaks now and then, I just can't seem to get away.
It's gotten so bad I've had to open a shop
You know... most of the time I think... "Wow. German engineering. These guys REALLY knew what they were doing." and other times i think "WHAT THE F**K WERE THEY THINKING?!?!?!?!?!















It's gotta be love hate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

It is hard to convey to people. You just have to sort of keep it to yourself. A friend of mine has two Toyotas. He, and his offspring, believe they are the best cars built. And there is no disputing they are reliable; but somehow, the thought of owning one practically makes me want to cry. And no car is immune from breaking. A friend's Honda recently had the transmission go out at 120,000 and deemed it totaled. I'd be hard pressed not to fix my VW even with the current odometer reading.
I went to a Civic driving event when they rolled out the new model two year ago. Sure, it handled fine, it has a high degree uniform refinement, good greenhouse, etc.; but ... the Fukigruven is just no where to be found. It is like a well-tuned sewing machine. 
It's hard to say what my first VW encounter was. Lego was simpler then and I had two VW cars that went into a Lego garage (another case for early product placement). My uncle had a Karman Ghia the I remember sitting in for hours with my cousin. I also remember my next door neighbor's old navy blue VW Beetle. It had a canvas sunroof. He'd give me rides and take me on errands. Later, they gave it to their daughter to take it to college in Arizona (not a worry with the air-cooled design). That Beetle was replaced by a white Super Beetle. There was something kind of playful about that car. Even though they'd been building them for decades, there was something about owning one that made these people smile with amusement when talking about them, amazed at how long they lasted, etc.
In junior high, our home room class went on a ski trip up to Squaw Valley. There were four of us in the bug. It started to snow and we had to put chains on it. The heater in that thing was great (unlike the Chevy Corvair's which was quite the bad rep for rear-engined air cooled cars),
One of my buddy's brothers converted a Beetle to a dune buggy and modded the hell out of it. VWs weren't the original tuner car but it seemed like a logical progression for any growing male with mechanical apptitude. Sure, you could tune a muscle car; but the Beetle to dune buggy was a complete metamorphosis, like a life-sized transformer remote controlled toy!
Although I probably wouldn't think so today, I thought the handling of my Scirocco was better than anything I'd driven (which included various British sports cars). Of course, the late '70s were not a high point for automobiles; so the Scirocco was a really great car. It wasn't until my 914 that I found anything that handled better. The early Sciroccos had cloth plaid seats which matched their exterior. Mine was less bold. It had the nicest colored leatherette of any car I've ever seen. It wasn't tan and it wasn't rust. It was definitely different (too bad a friend christened the carpet with bong water--hey, it was the '70s). 
My New Beetle has nearly 130,000 miles on it and I don't know that I'll go past 160,000 with it. I figure that will be a good time to do the next round of component changes and give it away. Still, I keep a watchful eye on VWs products in case this one has an unforseen demise. When I got it, I shopped quite a spectrum of cars, many costing substantially more; but I kept coming back to getting a VW. When I finally got it (an adventure in itself, I didn't get exactly what I was looking for but was tired of looking), It had everything I could possibly want, and it was so much fun and cheaper. I felt like I was getting away with something. I had scored this great car value while people were paying more to drive boring cars. Yes, I know it may be more cute than cool for some folks; but I was drawn to the cleverness of design (getting the mechanicals under that hood). It looked like a car the design team had a lot of fun engineering at a time when were just getting over the amorphous wind-tunnel look. And styling aside, it is very practical when driving elderly parents. The doors are wide and tall and there are plenty of grip handles. And if it puts a smile on their face, so much the better.
I can tell that my Toyota-owning friend was probably inwardly shaking his head in astonishment when I wrestled with the airbag harness on the passenger seat two years ago. (I didn't fix it; but, it took more than one trip to the dealer.) At the time, I was a little concerned that this may be an electrical demon and the beginning of the end; but, it was resolved.
I keep all of my receipts for the car in a folder, not so much to keep track as much as it is an automatic filing reflex. (I figure I should keep it for three months and I just neglect to throw them out; they're also good to have for the next owner.) I remember being a little surprised to look over all of the things I've fixed; but most have been nickel and dime things. I think VW parts are, for the most part, reasonable; and the dealer has managed the repairs well, and hence my ownership experience. In a couple of years, it will be a good car to mod and give to my son.
I can't remember which magazine it was in. It was either Automobile or Car and Driver that recently had a GTI as a long term test car. They cataloged some repair nuisances with it (things I've also incurred); but they overwhelmingly loved the car. I kind of got the impression that the staff was smiling over it and I don't think they mod all of their long term cars at the end of their test.
Granted, my New Beetle is not the hotest VW out there; but I figure it compensates for my lead foot tendencies. Although I am sometimes hesitant entering the mess from a metering light, it is quick off the line on city streets and it handles well, even with a live rear axle. I haven't driven any fwd vehicle that comes close the the handling of a VW. Granted, rental cars aren't the best of the pack, but still. My wife rarely drives it and had ambivalence about it because of its size; but due to some odd circumstances, she ended up taking it to Southern California and back on a quick, last minute, over-night hustle. She is not a car person and is quite conscientous. My son, eight at the time, had a great view of the instrument cluster from the back seat. She blushed about his teasing that she was breaking the speeding limit. She said she kept on being surprised at how fast she was going without realizing it. I can tell that it has secretly won her over. 
In the last two years, I've had two occasions to talk with GTI owners, one of which saw me conspicuously zip up and park next to his car in the empty portion of the parking lot. He noticed my maneuver as he was returning from the store and said he loved the car while sheepishly confessing that he recently got his third speeding ticket in six months. He was probably in his late twenties or early thirties. My physical therapist had a similar confession about her recent GTI.
But my favorite VW story is from last spring. I was at a coffee house and noticed this older couple get out of a new charcoal-colored GTI. They were probably in their late sixties. He looked like Yoda. I wondered whether it was one of their kid's or grandkid's cars that they got stuck with making the payments. 
While they were in line, I asked him about how he liked his GTI. He took a moment and kind of sighed and groaned, then glanced to see if his wife was listening. He turned back toward me with a twinkle is his eye and a faint smile; slowly he shook his head and said, "It's not very reliable; the transmission went out at 13,000 miles!" Not being phased, I told him that the DSG was new and maybe he got a bad one. He said VW took care of it and I told him it was probably a fluke and not to worry about it. (I had an unsettling transmission episode when my car was new and it was fine since; again, VW could not have been better in handling it.) He still seemed a little uneasy; but then he checked again to see if his wife was paying attention. Then he leaned in towards me and said with eyes widening, "But I LOVE this car!"
So, I'm sure a Toyota is more reliable; but I don't want the equivalent of an automotive kitchen appliance; and a Buick sure would not have brought that man in his late sixties a sense of playful mischief. And that is what I think VWs are about, whether it be my childhood neighbor or this amusing guy in the coffee shop: they're kind of like a discrete secret, they give people of all ages adventures to confess. There aren't many things in life that connect people that way.



_Modified by tbrodie at 3:25 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

Reminds me of being a kid. I asked my mom what I'd be driving when Im grown up and she said probably a golf because they are so cheap lol. Well here I am with a GTI, a little more than a golf and couldnt be happier. The first portion of my life was spent riding in a Beetle, then a Rabbit. And when all my friends who were 2yrs older started getting licences I rode everyday in a different MK2. We would buy mkII's for fun if they were less than $500. 8V's or 16v'sFix them up and rally the country roads. This is how you learn the bombproofness of an 8 valve.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

so i just realized that VW is becoming so hard to stay original. There will always be the creme de la creme but everyone is always doin the same thing... lets give a big round of applause for being different.. LIKE SNOWFLAKES>>>>


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: What does the MK5 Mean to you... (BORIQUENMKV)*

Why do we love VWs?
Even if other European mass-market-priced cars - Fiat, Renault, Opel - had stayed in the US market, and even if European brands that never sold its mass-market-priced models here to begin with - Peugeot, Alfa Romeo - had offered them here, VW would still be the first choice for us.
Why? Remember that Amtrak slogan, "There's something about a train that's magic?" Well, there's also something about a VW that's magic.








But mainly it's because dubs are drivers' cars with more soul than those Asian appliances other people drive.


----------



## madisonry (Nov 9, 2007)

I have to thank my dad for it, too. I've never been able to look at a VW and NOT see my father in it.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

A short essay I just wrote based on an experience I had 10 minutes ago while driving home...thought I might share. It doesn't really have to do with VW's but enthusiasts in general...
---
The light turns yellow. I lay my foot on the brake, lazy, tired. It's all reflex, no thought involved...I'm running on autopilot...need to get home...
The ground in the lane next to me begins to brighten up as the headlight of a Harley makes its way up to the light. The characteristic annoying, uneven rumble gives it away. He comes to a stop and puts his foot on the ground, his headlight shining brightly onto the ground, projecting a beam of historic yellow-ish against my futuristic white light.
Amazing, what character you can read, just from the color temperature of a headlight. I lean my gaze toward the bike. It looked like every other Harley to me, motorcycles being outside my expertise. An amalgamation of chrome and steel and motor and rubber...and the rider all intertwined with it. A moment of respect for the bike and its rider came over me: riding a motorcycle must make you feel so connected to the machine. Such a raw experience, wind in your face, nothing but the hunk of metal between your legs keeping you upright and moving...
My gaze meets the rider's eyes, and he's eying me and my car the same. I wonder what he sees? Riceburner? Boy Racer? Or maybe...a guy that just loves driving his car? 
He looks up at me, and his eyes are of approval. I give a smile and a peace sign, he gives a nod. A connection: both of us respecting and acknowledging each others' passion for our machines. The light turns green. His engine roars it's annoying rumble, mine purrs its beautiful melody, and we go our separate ways.
Completely different walks of life, completely different people. Evident through our choice of vehicle, and I'm sure much else. But for that one moment at that red light, I understood him. I don't know his story, I'm pretty sure he doesn't know mine, but I knew this much: he loved riding his bike as much as I love driving my car. And having passion for a drive (or a ride) is just like learning how to have fun with the little things in life.


----------



## aba_2.slow (Nov 7, 2007)

*my love for vw*

My love for VW also stems down through my family. I remember when i was really little whenever I was at my grandparents house we'd pull into the driveway and i'd see two vanagons in the ally beside the house. Ridin in one of them one day i got some sensation that i was in something special. It was so different. I looked out the window and saw nothing really unique or special. I really did think that van was the coolest ride on the streets. I also remember my mom having many VWs. Her first was a karmann ghia, then a diesel rabbit she purchased from my grandfather, then i think a dasher (not so good that one), and then a mk2 golf. I came into the picture when she had the golf. I remember sitting in it watching her drive it and noticing all the cool interesting stuff in it. I would always ask if i could open the sunroof cuz i thought it was cool to twist the crank and watch it open. It also had a GT Grant steeringwheel in it which really made me feel like i was riding in a racecar. Sitting in it one day I looked over at my dad and noticed his head was almost touching the cieling. I giggled and he said "nah i've got plenty of room" as he barely squeezed his fingers between the headliner and his head lol. At this point i began to notice every other car i rode in noone was doing anything (with the shifter). i askead my mom what it was she played with while driving the car. she said "thats the gear shifter, you use the gears to make the car go. start with one..." so on and so forth and being as mechanically minded as i am soon figgured out the basics of using a clutch and a shifter and what they did. Another VW defining moment is when my mom would drop the golf off for oil changes at this shop "Desmond's". there were all sorts of VWs there from bugs, to busses, to rabbits and golfs. It felt so special to be there and look at all of them. When my parents split up we had to trade in the golf for a jeep. It felt so different. I had to remember to pull the handel insted of pinch it. (god i loved that. sooo cool). anyway after a few years i got older and still remembered the mk2 golf mom once had and she said we were trading in that god forsaken jeep for a new car. We pulled into York VW where we traded the jeep for a black mk3 golf k2 edition. it was preowned with like 20k on the clock and it was only 2 years old. she asked if it was supposed to come with the skiis and the salesman sait the PO did not give them back with the car. She was kinda upset but we bought it anyway. The seats had funky desighns all over them and best of all were the features. mom asked if i wanted my "butt turned on?. confused i asked what she meant. she turned the dial for the passenger seat heat to 5 and in a few minutes i was sweating my ass off lol. The mk3 golf is now my car and i wouldnt sell it for the world. I hit a deer and totaled it but bought it back for 500 clams and used the rest of the insurance money to fix it. My mom now drives a b5.5 passat wagon with a 1.8t. That thing is so fun to drive. Prolly one of the nicest looking wagons ever made. Secretly tho i like driving the golf more. I feel everything in it and feel much more of a connection to the car. My grandfather passed away a few years back and i still have his VW hat he used to wear. My grandmother sold the two vanagons he had but i've spotter the maroon one driving around more than once. I saw it a month ago and know it was his cuz this sticker he had in the window. It makes my heart feel all warm when i see that van putting around. I see it at desmonds too getting serviced from time to time. I really am glad to see it went to a good owner. VW isnt a car company to us. VW is a lifestyle, VW is part of us, something that can make wether it be two complete strangers or thounsands of complete strangers feel like old friends. Sorry for the long ass story i just had to post it tho. VW is in my familys blood and isnt leaving if i can help it. My brother and his girlfriend just bought a mk5 jetta. Well it's currently 2:47am here and im sure my story has tons of spelling errors but i hope you guys enjoy it. 
-Pat aka aba_2.slow


_Modified by aba_2.slow at 1:51 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

Happy new year


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (edward40handz)*

My love for the brand started as hate.......I was 15 and all I wanted was a 5.0 Mustang....fast, fun, smoke the tires, rear wheel drive, etc......its all I wanted, and I didn't care about anything else. I got one, modded it, paint, etc. It was fast, fun, and a great car to beat on. 
Sold that, and got a Starion ESIR (Conquest TSI) if you remember those....2.4 turbo, RWD, AWESOME CAR...but a POS that had tons of issues, and got horrible fuel mileage.
I bought an 89 Jetta GL for $200 with 200k+ miles on it.....I was hooked. From doing axles in my driveway in the snow, and not knowing they had different size flanges at the time, to getting stuck on the side of the road with a bad alternator, to 800 problems later, I fell in love with that car. 
As my love for the car evolved, I bought more......Corrados, Scirocco's, Jettas, Golfs, GTI's, Passat's, and it just kept going....some I'd mod, some I'd drive, some would be projects I'd never finish....then get parted. 
The further in I'd go, the worse it'd get. The money, the cars, the headaches, the shows, the people....I just fell in love with it all. If you don't understand what I'm saying, you don't live the brand.







And living the brand is just part of the VW experience


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

keep it going forever


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

My VW experience started with a POS aircooled Beetle that I drove in High School. Can't say that I really loved that car. From there, all I wanted was a Honda, flame me if you want, but that's what I wanted at the time. My father got me a stripped down Civic, that thing lasted me through my college years. When I got my first job, my reaction was to just replace my Civic with a Civic. I went to the Honda dealers in my area (Bergen County, NJ) and they all sucked. A friend of mine had a Jetta and absolutely loved it. I then stepped foot into a good VW dealer and the rest was history. I got a MKIII Golf GL and I loved that car. I've been hooked ever since, been driving watercooled dubs for over 10 years now. My wife is hooked on them now too, I tried to get her to look at other makes last year when we were car shopping and she was interested. Only a VW would satisfy here, so we got her a Jetta WE. She really loved her Wolfie. As for me, I've finally gotten the GTI that I've always wanted and I'm in heaven! The MKV GTI is such a remarkable car and I find myself looking forward to my commute now. 
Its difficult telling others about the VW addiction, they don't get it. Most are Toyota/Honda drivers and feel those cars are the best value for the money. Oh well, they can keep going around like sheep.


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (haunted reality)*

bumpage...


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

What a great thread. I've liked VW's my whole life. I would sit in my dads lap steering in his old VW Bus when I was five and couldn't reach the peddles. I still think those are the best surf mobiles. My third or fourth car was a 79 Sirocco. I pumped it out, loud azz sound system, great for my early 20's, but still wasn't hooked yet. Then my wife wanted a Jetta. Didn't think that was the right car at first. Went to the dealership and fell in love with a 06 GLI. Still didn't want my wife to have it so I bought her and my little girl a Nissan Armada so she would leave my and my new baby alone. Dumped tons of money into the GLI now and have never seen my wife get as jealous as she does about this car. It has caused many fights, like right after she curbed my new RS4 rep wheels I just put on it. After fighting for 2 hours, there was no sleeping on the couch, I went out and crashed in my Jetta

















_Modified by xabion at 1:43 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (xabion)*

man this thread hits the heart..
*heres my story..*
growing up i was in to cars, mainly JDM being asian and influenced by my uncles, brothers .. i wanted a Mitshubishi 3000GT VR4.. in 1998 i heard they were going to stop production on them in a couple years.. i got sadd but i didn't care i still wanted one.. during high school i saw more and more mkiv jettas and i just kept falling in love with them.. they had this kcik with me.. but yet all my friends kept saying "don't get one,they're nothing but trouble and money".. but i didnt care.. 
when it was time for me to go get a car (2003) .. my dad and mom took me to a Acura dealer to look at the 2003 RSX and TSX and 2003 Honda accords.. My mom told me to get a TSX or RSX and my dad wanted me to get an Accord.. after talkin to the salesman we left .. but we left to a subaru dealer to look at the 2003 WRX .. After this i thought about it and went home.. i had choices from a TSX, RSX, WRX and Accord..
Where was VW? it never crossed my mind till i was going through some pictures and i saw a 1985 Yellow Golf that my mom owned.. They had it for 4 years bought brand new...I then went to go look up volkswagens and saw the tex (which next year i joined).. i read up and read and read and just fell in love..
*i know people think im crazy for taking a 2003 jetta GLI over a TSX and a 240HP WRX 4wd.. but what can i say.. i was in love..*


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*

2 much 2 prove davey


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_2 much 2 prove davey









you know me...


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (edward40handz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edward40handz* »_
you know me... 
 first smart thing to come out of your mouth in a while


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: History... Why we love VW's (4RingsRuleALL)*

back from the dead....


----------

